# I am new to this forum



## benjo (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi All,
I am new this forum. I tried to post new thread and failed.
It says 'You are not allowed to post URL's to other sites only if you are active and have posted 4 or more.

Please help.

Thank You,
Best Regards,


----------



## adam8 (Mar 2, 2013)

Same with me when type this post. Maybe post 5 more in few threads can help.


----------



## aristo (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello, i am also new to this forum. Welcome!


----------



## fajriansyah (Jul 16, 2013)

you really should read the welcome message from administrator first. just advice.


----------



## Lizard2013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi
I am also new to this forum. Welcome!

But have been to Bali a few time.

I think i have all my posts now.

So hopefully i can do all the normal things in the Forums


----------



## Lizard2013 (Jul 18, 2013)

rechter said:


> that sounds great for you i need more post again huh


Yes that is the way it works.
Just ask a few things
You wil get the hang of it


----------

